# Road to sub-10 with ZZ (ZZ progression starts after some pages since this was previously used for something else. Don't mind about the poll)



## V Achyuthan (Sep 1, 2021)

Hi everyone.
Here I will be posting my progress with a method created by me, starting from tomorrow.
Further info on my method, you can watch this video - 



Any tips to improve/ develop the method can be given here.
Thank you all.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Sep 1, 2021)

xtreme cuber2007 said:


> Hi everyone.
> Here I will be posting my progress with a method created by me, starting from tomorrow.
> Further info on my method, you can watch this video -
> 
> ...


This is just another RouxFOP/HK variant and is not worth using.


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 1, 2021)

This seems nice, how many Algs?


----------



## V Achyuthan (Sep 2, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> This seems nice, how many Algs?


It's not fully developed yet. So can't give a number.



OreKehStrah said:


> This is just another RouxFOP/HK variant and is not worth using.


 I have read every method in the speedsoving wiki and none of them is similar. And I think this is worth using.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 2, 2021)

xtreme cuber2007 said:


> I have read every method in the speedsoving wiki and none of them is similar. And I think this is worth using.


I might not switch to this.



hellocubers said:


> I might not switch to this.


Maybe i will.


----------



## V Achyuthan (Sep 2, 2021)

THESE ARE MY PB's

My best single
4.56
My best Mo3
9.97
My best Ao5
9.97
My best Ao12
10.99
My best Ao25
11.34
My best Ao50
11.76
My best Ao100
12.07



hellocubers said:


> Maybe i will.


Good luck if you are gonna switch






First Sub-12 Ao5 on cam.


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 2, 2021)

xtreme cuber2007 said:


> I have read every method in the speedsoving wiki and none of them is similar. And I think this is worth using.



1. I have seen your explaination video. Explain how this isn't FreeFOP

2. Yeah, the Wiki. You know, this is something that acually gets suggested on the new Methods Thread because Cross everytime is sooo difficult.


----------



## V Achyuthan (Sep 2, 2021)

Thom S. said:


> 1. I have seen your explaination video. Explain how this isn't FreeFOP
> 
> 2. Yeah, the Wiki. You know, this is something that acually gets suggested on the new Methods Thread because Cross everytime is sooo difficult.


1. This is completely different from CFOP and there is just a slight change between FreeFOP and CFOP, that is you don't solve one cross edge. So this is completely different from CFOP as well as FreeFOP.

2. I have actually read all the threads and there are some methods which are somewhat similar to this method. But none is exactly the same.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 2, 2021)

xtreme cuber2007 said:


> 1. This is completely different from CFOP and there is just a slight change between FreeFOP and CFOP, that is you don't solve one cross edge. So this is completely different from CFOP as well as FreeFOP.


How is it “completely different” if there is only a “slight change?” Do you know what slight means?



xtreme cuber2007 said:


> 2. I have actually read all the threads and there are some methods which are somewhat similar to this method. But none is exactly the same.


If I do Cross, F2L, EO, then ZBLL, is that CFOP, or is it a completely new method?


----------



## V Achyuthan (Sep 2, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> How is it “completely different” if there is only a “slight change?” Do you know what slight means?
> 
> 
> If I do Cross, F2L, EO, then ZBLL, is that CFOP, or is it a completely new method?


1. I said that my 2 holes is completely different from CFOP. 

2. I would call that a variant of ZB method which I myself use during CFOP.


----------



## LBr (Sep 2, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> How is it “completely different” if there is only a “slight change?” Do you know what slight means?
> 
> 
> If I do Cross, F2L, EO, then ZBLL, is that CFOP, or is it a completely new method?


if you do the steps you mentioned you have a variant of CFOP


----------



## V Achyuthan (Sep 2, 2021)

LBr said:


> if you do the steps you mentioned you have a variant of CFOP


also can be considered as a variant of petrus and columns method. So you can't say that. And also this is a progression thread so please no debate.

Today's updates
Today's Ao100

Total solves = 100

Generating algs for L5EP cases.

Total time spent = 5 hours

Today's best Ao5
10.71

Today's best Ao12
11.47

Today's best single
8.05

No. of Sub-10s today
7


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 2, 2021)

average movecount?


----------



## V Achyuthan (Sep 3, 2021)

around 49-54 moves


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 3, 2021)

xtreme cuber2007 said:


> around 49-54 moves


this seems interesting. If you very very lucky you can get a sub-30 movecount and a sub-10 with 3TPS.


----------



## V Achyuthan (Sep 3, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> this seems interesting. If you very very lucky you can get a sub-30 movecount and a sub-10 with 3TPS.


Yep


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 3, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> this seems interesting. If you very very lucky you can get a sub-30 movecount and a sub-10 with 3TPS.


Yes, that is how math works. Good job!


----------



## V Achyuthan (Sep 3, 2021)

Today's updates
Today's Ao100

Total solves = 100

Learned some ELLs

Total time spent = 5 hours

Today's best Ao5
10.98

Today's best Ao12
11.59

Today's best single
7.66

No. of Sub-10s today
1 (lol, Lot of sub-10 fails)


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 3, 2021)

xtreme cuber2007 said:


> Today's updates
> Today's Ao100
> 
> Total solves = 100
> ...


bro what do you average lol I average 16 with Waterman


----------



## V Achyuthan (Sep 4, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> bro what do you average lol I average 16 with Waterman


I average sub-10
With 2 holes I average sub-13


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 4, 2021)

xtreme cuber2007 said:


> I average sub-10
> With 2 holes I average sub-13


My averages with waterman compared to the big 4 (I know full OLL PLL CMLL and about 130 ZBLL, and I suck at EO

16 Waterman
18 CFOP
18 Roux
20 ZZ
20 Petrus


----------



## V Achyuthan (Sep 4, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> My averages with waterman compared to the big 4 (I know full OLL PLL CMLL and about 130 ZBLL, and I suck at EO
> 
> 16 Waterman
> 18 CFOP
> ...


nice averages
Mine are
9.5 CFOP
12 ZZ
12 2 holes
16 Roux
19 Petrus
25 Mehta
I know full OLL, PLL, CMLL, COLL, 150 ZBLL, and I am pretty good at EO.

2 holes method Discord server


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 4, 2021)

xtreme cuber2007 said:


> 2 holes method Discord server


nice. I haven't fully learned 2 holes so i wouldn't join that.


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 4, 2021)

xtreme cuber2007 said:


> 2 holes method Discord server


oooooooh i should join


----------



## V Achyuthan (Sep 4, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> nice. I haven't fully learned 2 holes so i wouldn't join that.


this has beginners, intermediate and advanced solvers. so you can join if you want to.

Today's updates
Today's Ao200

Total solves = 200

Finished generating algs for L5EP cases and RL5EP.

Total time spent = 4 hours

Today's best Ao5
9.89 (PB)

Today's best Ao12
10.52 (PB)

Today's best single
7.66

No. of Sub-10s today
12

everyone, I have got an online comp tomorrow.
I have to prove that this method is as good as other methods when under nerves.
so wish me luck.



xtreme cuber2007 said:


> everyone, I have got an online comp tomorrow.
> I have to prove that this method is as good as other methods when under nerves.
> so wish me luck.


Did great in online comp. Got a 11.27 Ao5 with 2 holes with a 8.35 single. (37th out of 503 people)
Got a 53.53 Ao5 for 4x4 with a single of 43.67. Average is little better than what I average now, and single is nuts. That single was so good. (18th out of 131 people)
In case your wondering how it went - 4x4 - 



 3x3 -


----------



## V Achyuthan (Sep 5, 2021)

Today's updates (comp not included)
Today's Ao100

Total solves = 100

Comp day. Did great.

Total time spent = 4 hours

Today's best Ao5
10.51

Today's best Ao12
10.94

Today's best single
7.71

No. of Sub-10s today
6


----------



## V Achyuthan (Sep 6, 2021)

Sorry everyone. No updates today. 
Didn't do any solves as I was busy with other things. 
Hope you all understand. 
Thank you.


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 6, 2021)

Just realized there are 11 progression threads in the main page...


----------



## V Achyuthan (Sep 7, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Just realized there are 11 progression threads in the main page...


Lol


----------



## V Achyuthan (Sep 8, 2021)

Everyone I just came up with another new method designed for speedsolving.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Sep 8, 2021)

xtreme cuber2007 said:


> Everyone I just came up with another new method designed for speedsolving.


This is just a worse version of Ribbon


----------



## PiKeeper (Sep 8, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> This is just a worse version of Ribbon


Or a worse version of Mehta


----------



## V Achyuthan (Sep 8, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> This is just a worse version of Ribbon


Please stop giving negative comments. And this is not a worse version of ribbon it is actually better than CFOP in terms of TPS.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Sep 8, 2021)

xtreme cuber2007 said:


> Please stop giving negative comments. And this is not a worse version of ribbon it is actually better than CFOP in terms of TPS.


Then stop making claims you've "invented" something new, when you are just making another version of an already proposed idea.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 8, 2021)

If you could get sub 7-8, I would say you proved the method to be ok, but this is nothing original...


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 8, 2021)

Mathsoccer said:


> Or a worse version of Mehta





OreKehStrah said:


> This is just a worse version of Ribbon





xtreme cuber2007 said:


> Please stop giving negative comments. And this is not a worse version of ribbon it is actually better than CFOP in terms of TPS.


@xtreme cuber2007 I agree. Every time im on this site, I always see someone making negative comments to either me or someone else and Im sick and tired of it. Its ridiculous how many people is here and acting more dumb than me and thats saying something. I dont know what new method he proposed but it is now removed because of these shitty comments. People should have the right to post a new method they came up with without everyone saying "This is a worse version of ____" and stuff like that and Its ridiculous. btw I would like to see how the method works DM me on discord about the new method.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 8, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> @xtreme cuber2007 I agree. Every time im on this site, I always see someone making negative comments to either me or someone else and Im sick and tired of it. Its ridiculous how many people is here and acting more dumb than me and thats saying something. I dont know what new method he proposed but it is now removed because of these shitty comments. People should have the right to post a new method they came up with without everyone saying "This is a worse version of ____" and stuff like that and Its ridiculous. btw I would like to see how the method works DM me on discord about the new method.


But what if it is just a worse version of something else? It’s not being mean, it’s just telling the truth. It’s better to tell them it’s bad than to say nothing and have them thinking that it has potential.


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 8, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> But what if it is just a worse version of something else? It’s not being mean, it’s just telling the truth. It’s better to tell them it’s bad than to say nothing and have them thinking that it has potential.


I'd rather think wrong and happy about a method than sad or mad but right about that same method. I like to give things a chance (unlike yall big-4 users)


----------



## LBr (Sep 8, 2021)

rewind back the clocks...



BenChristman1 said:


> But what if it is just a worse version of something else? It’s not being mean, it’s just telling the truth. It’s better to tell them it’s bad than to say nothing and have them thinking that it has potential.


i agree. If you tell them that it is worth it they will never reach their potential. The objective of comments like these that may come across as mean are actually constructive and helpful


----------



## the dnf master (Sep 9, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> I'd rather think wrong and happy about a method than sad or mad but right about that same method.


Those thoughts then, are misguided. I get that your statement is largely opinionated, but if you are happy and feel accomplished by doing something inventing something which you never really invented, do you really have the right to remain content about it? Additionally, I don't why one would have any reason to be sad or mad about it, at least in this scenario.


LukasCubes said:


> I like to give things a chance (unlike yall big-4 users)


Are you discriminating people who use the big-4 as people who don't give things a chance? That's simply wrong for reasons that are self-explanatory.


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 9, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> Those thoughts then, are misguided. I get that your statement is largely opinionated, but if you are happy and feel accomplished by doing something inventing something which you never really invented, do you really have the right to remain content about it? Additionally, I don't why one would have any reason to be sad or mad about it, at least in this scenario.
> 
> Are you discriminating people who use the big-4 as people who don't give things a chance? That's simply wrong for reasons that are self-explanatory.


I understand the thoughts are a little misguided but still they aint negative thoughts. By sad or mad, I mean disappointed. Thats all.

Discrimination? Really? Yall just saying methods are bad. Whatever he invented, yall striaght up just said "This is a worse version of Ribbon or a worse version oh Mehta" which is just plain rude. 2 Holes (his other method) I gave it a chance and in only 2 days I already have 2 sub-15 singles. In my opinion its a good and original method. Who else does Petrus 222 then F2L? Nobdoy, not on wiki, nothing. I dont know what his new method does but he removed the video (YouTube says) but I am completely sure its better than CFOP. You probably gave things a chance but I highly doubt everyone here did.

Please dont take this the wrong way Im just mad at people saying his new method is a worse version of mehta and ribbon


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 9, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> I'd rather think wrong and happy about a method than sad or mad but right about that same method.


Alright, so you would like an ignorant bliss. I’ll keep that in mind. Ignorance isn’t something that you want, not just in cubing, but for the rest of your life. If you do something wrong in a job someday, and keep making that same mistake, you will not have that job for much longer.



LukasCubes said:


> I like to give things a chance (unlike yall big-4 users)


I have actually tried all of the “big-4” methods, along with many more, such as Mehta, Nautilus, Waterman, and a couple others, so you can’t say “y’all” (contraction for “you all,” implying that none of the people who use CFOP, Roux, ZZ, or Petrus have tried any other methods). The thing is is that you can’t assume that we haven’t tried these methods. If we think that one of the big 4 methods is the best, then that’s what we’ll use. There is a reason that those 4 method have become way more popular and have gotten better results than all the rest. It’s because _they are better_.



LukasCubes said:


> Discrimination? Really? Yall just saying methods are bad. Whatever he invented, yall striaght up just said "This is a worse version of Ribbon or a worse version oh Mehta" which is just plain rude. 2 Holes (his other method) I gave it a chance and in only 2 days I already have 2 sub-15 singles.


How many people have to tell you that it’s not rude? It’s literally just informing them that their idea has already been thought of.



LukasCubes said:


> In my opinion its a good and original method. Who else does Petrus 222 then F2L? Nobdoy, not on wiki, nothing. I dont know what his new method does but he removed the video (YouTube says) but I am completely sure its better than CFOP. You probably gave things a chance but I highly doubt everyone here did.


Petrus literally does 2x2x2 then F2L. Do you know what Petrus even is? Also, how is 2-holes better than CFOP? CFOP is a highly optimized method that has been used by top solvers for decades. A poorly-made variation of another method isn’t going to beat that no matter what you do.


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 9, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Alright, so you would like an ignorant bliss. I’ll keep that in mind. Ignorance isn’t something that you want, not just in cubing, but for the rest of your life. If you do something wrong in a job someday, and keep making that same mistake, you will not have that job for much longer.
> 
> 
> I have actually tried all of the “big-4” methods, along with many more, such as Mehta, Nautilus, Waterman, and a couple others, so you can’t say “y’all” (contraction for “you all,” implying that none of the people who use CFOP, Roux, ZZ, or Petrus have tried any other methods). The thing is is that you can’t assume that we haven’t tried these methods. If we think that one of the big 4 methods is the best, then that’s what we’ll use. There is a reason that those 4 method have become way more popular and have gotten better results than all the rest. It’s because _they are better_.
> ...


"Just Informing" sounded a little bit rude on my end, tho I am sure thats not what you meant, I would just say, say it a little nicer next time.

Petrus does 222, 223, EO, Petrus F2L, ZBLL. 2 Holes does 222, F2L-2 cross edges, Solve 1 cross piece, solve corners, L5EO, L5EP. Very different.

You never tried Waterman lol thats a lie.

I would like to nominate myself for worst argument award btw


----------



## WhyDoINeedAUsername (Sep 9, 2021)

While I don't think that it's particularly nice being told your method is just a worse version of another method, I think saying this is completely fine. There is no reason to say "nice original method" when the method in question is similar to loads of other methods that are better.


----------



## the dnf master (Sep 9, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> "Just Informing" sounded a little bit rude on my end, tho I am sure thats not what you meant, I would just say, say it a little nicer next time.


When someone says That's just a worse method of this, or that, I would admit that it is a bit curt, but it is a simple way of informing the person that that idea has already been thought of. And I hear you saying that the statement could be nicer a lot, so how would you rephrase that to be nicer?


LukasCubes said:


> Petrus does 222, 223, EO, Petrus F2L, ZBLL. 2 Holes does 222, F2L-2 cross edges, Solve 1 cross piece, solve corners, L5EO, L5EP. Very different.


I personally don't know Petrus, so I'm not going to get into this argument, but please don't say that I'm not "giving it a chance".


LukasCubes said:


> You never tried Waterman lol thats a lie.


And what right do you have to state that? Do you think that you know him better than he knows himself? In the thread of the two sub-8 solves, you were being very persistent that the people don't have the right to say the solves were faked, so why are you hypocritical about it right now?


LukasCubes said:


> I would like to nominate myself for worst argument award btw


Lol, but if you think that your argument is the worst then why are you still persisting on it?


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 10, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> Lol, but if you think that your argument is the worst then why are you still persisting on it?


I have no idea lol


the dnf master said:


> When someone says That's just a worse method of this, or that, I would admit that it is a bit curt, but it is a simple way of informing the person that that idea has already been thought of. And I hear you saying that the statement could be nicer a lot, so how would you rephrase that to be nicer?


"Hey, I do apologize if this is kinda rude but there is a similar version of this method on the wiki, sorry" [INSERT WIKI PAGE THING HERE]


the dnf master said:


> In the thread of the two sub-8 solves, you were being very persistent that the people don't have the right to say the solves were faked, so why are you hypocritical about it right now?


I had a bunch of people ccuse me of faking the solves even tho I didnt. I might film a bunch of solves later proving that Waterman is a good method. I got a sub-10 earlier today off cam (I got scramble too DM me about that one). I am just trying to prove the solves werent faked.


the dnf master said:


> I personally don't know Petrus, so I'm not going to get into this argument, but please don't say that I'm not "giving it a chance".


You havent YET. Or you havent idk. It would be nice to see it in the future. I tried it and zI suck at EO and I only know ~130 ZBLL


the dnf master said:


> And what right do you have to state that? Do you think that you know him better than he knows himself?


Why would I think that lol. The guy just hit me up on discord and told me to stop so Ima stop.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 10, 2021)

Me: wants to learn the new method
the new method: *gone*


----------



## V Achyuthan (Sep 14, 2021)

Hi everyone.
I recently switched to Mehta from CFOP.
I am now sub-20 (ya I know I suck) with Mehta and I use intuitive APDR.
My goal is to become sub-12 by the end of the year. 
Thank you all for your support.

These are today's/my first Ao100 with Mehta intuitive APDR.
PB = 11.59
PB Mo3 = 12.35
PB Ao5 = 14.15
PB Ao12 = 16.84
PB Ao25 = 18.38
PB Ao50 = 18.85
PB Ao100 = 19.55


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Sep 14, 2021)

Good luck!


----------



## V Achyuthan (Sep 14, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Good luck!


thanks


----------



## EvanCuber (Sep 14, 2021)

Best of luck. Mehta is an interesting method


----------



## V Achyuthan (Sep 14, 2021)

MJbaka said:


> Best of luck. Mehta is an interesting method


Thanks. That is the reason I switched to it.


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 14, 2021)

gimme example solve of ur mehta


----------



## DatWay (Sep 15, 2021)

xtreme cuber2007 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I recently switched to Mehta from CFOP.
> I am now sub-20 (ya I know I suck) with Mehta and I use intuitive APDR.
> My goal is to become sub-12 by the end of the year.
> ...


mehta is horrible. Might as well use petrus instead since its better but it doesnt really matter cause you can be sub 10 with pretty much any method


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 15, 2021)

Nice.


----------



## V Achyuthan (Sep 15, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Nice.


thamks



LukasCubes said:


> gimme example solve of ur mehta


U2 F' R2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 D' R2 D' U L' B2 U' B' L' B2 L2
U L U L' D U2 R2 U' R' D'// FB
u' R' u' U2 R' u R2 U' R' U R' // Belt
F R U R' U' F' // EO
U2 R2 U2 R2 // 6CO-1
R D' R U2 R' D R' // 6CO-2
R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 D' M' U2 M // Intuitive APDR
U x' R2 D2 R' U' R D2 R' U R' // PLL



DatWay said:


> mehta is horrible. Might as well use petrus instead since its better but it doesnt really matter cause you can be sub 10 with pretty much any method


bro. petrus sucks. and FYI Jayden Mcneill the king of cubing knowledge and explanations has said Mehta has the potential to be one of the greatest methods.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 15, 2021)

DatWay said:


> mehta is horrible. Might as well use petrus instead since its better but it doesnt really matter cause you can be sub 10 with pretty much any method


lol that's the best joke I've heard...... Petrus being better than Mehta xD.


----------



## V Achyuthan (Sep 15, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> lol that's the best joke I've heard...... Petrus being better than Mehta xD.


lol me too. It is definitely not better than Mehta.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 15, 2021)

Mehta is good but there are too many algs


----------



## V Achyuthan (Sep 15, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> Mehta is good but there are too many algs


I love learning a lot of algs. so I chose Mehta which is unique, interesting and has a lot of algs.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 15, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> Mehta is good but there are too many algs


I use Mehta with 28 algs. OCLL and PLL.


----------



## V Achyuthan (Sep 15, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I use Mehta with 28 algs. OCLL and PLL.


Lol nice

Today's updates
Did only 25 solves today because I was tired.
PB = 9.14 (



)
Best Ao5 = 16.30
Best Ao12 = 18.24
Best Ao25 = 19.01


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 15, 2021)

mehta is great its just too many algs


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 15, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> mehta is great its just too many algs


Huh, that’s funny, because if you had read literally 3 short posts ago, you would have noticed that we have already had this conversation. Mehta can be a very low number of algs, or a very high number of algs; it’s a very flexible method.


Megaminx lover said:


> Mehta is good but there are too many algs





BenChristman1 said:


> I use Mehta with 28 algs. OCLL and PLL.


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 15, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Huh, that’s funny, because if you had read literally 3 short posts ago, you would have noticed that we have already had this conversation. Mehta can be a very low number of algs, or a very high number of algs; it’s a very flexible method.


correct, but there are opprotunities waiting to learn them all


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 16, 2021)

6CP Mehta- 189 algs (known as the best path)
CFOP- 118 algs
Actually not that many algs


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 16, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> 6CP Mehta- 189 algs (known as the best path)
> CFOP- 118 algs
> Actually not that many algs


Yeah but 6CP isn't the best. CDRLL or TDR is.
TDR is 897 whereas CDRLL is 188 including EOLE.
(and those 188 algs are pretty easy to learn, not unlike OLL which is more in quantity but real easy to learn)

(or you could use intuitive TDR with only 28 algs(OCLL and PLL) like @BenChristman1 does )


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 16, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Yeah but 6CP isn't the best. CDRLL or TDR is.
> TDR is 897 whereas CDRLL is 188 including EOLE.
> (and those 188 algs are pretty easy to learn, not unlike OLL which is more in quantity but real easy to learn)
> 
> (or you could use intuitive TDR with only 28 algs(OCLL and PLL) like @BenChristman1 does )


The wiki says that 6CP is generally the best, followed by CDRLL, then TDR, then APDR/JTLE


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 16, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> The wiki says that 6CP is generally the best, followed by CDRLL, then TDR, then APDR/JTLE


It's outdated. We decided that CDRLL is better a few days ago.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 16, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> It's outdated. We decided that CDRLL is better a few days ago.


where


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 16, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> where


In the Mehta discord


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 16, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> In the Mehta discord


and where is that


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 16, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> and where is that


https://discord.gg/NFQ9Z4TwhE here


----------



## LBr (Sep 16, 2021)

xtreme cuber2007 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I recently switched to Mehta from CFOP.
> I am now sub-20 (ya I know I suck) with Mehta and I use intuitive APDR.
> My goal is to become sub-12 by the end of the year.
> ...


what about 2 holes???


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 16, 2021)

LBr said:


> what about 2 holes???


I think he stopped using it (Or stopped sharing his progression on it) because people told him it wasn't original. (Not to blame, but that'swhat happened) Either that or he just switched. Mehta is a pretty fun method.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 16, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Yeah but 6CP isn't the best. CDRLL or TDR is.
> TDR is 897 whereas CDRLL is 188 including EOLE.
> (and those 188 algs are pretty easy to learn, not unlike OLL which is more in quantity but real easy to learn)
> 
> (or you could use intuitive TDR with only 28 algs(OCLL and PLL) like @BenChristman1 does )


Intuitive TDR would suck. I do intuitive APDR. If I ever decide to main Mehta, I’ll probably learn all of 6CO, then OS between 6CP > L5EP or APDR > PLL.


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 14, 2021)

Today I started to solve with ZZ.
I got two damn good singles. They were not on cam though.
These are the singles.
F2 D2 B R2 B D2 F' U2 L2 B' L2 D2 R' D U R' U' L' D' F2 D
x2 y // inspection
B' U' F' D R' L // EOcross
U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L // 1st pair
U R U' R' U R U R' // 2nd pair
R' L U2 L' // 3rd pair
U2 R U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' r U R' U' r' F R F' U' // ZBLL
42 STM / 6.90 = 6.09 TPS
My first 6+ TPS
This solve was a 6.90

B D R F L' D2 R2 D B U B2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 U L2 D2
z2 // inspection
R' B' R L F L' R' F2 D' R' D2 // EO cross
U' R U' R' // 1st pair
L' U2 L // 2nd pair
R' U R U' L U L' // 4th pair
R U' R' U2 L R U' R' U L' // ZBLL
35 STM / 5.39 = 6.49 TPS

I average 13 now, With this variant of ZZ
EO cross
ZZ F2L
COLL/ZBLL
EPLLL if COLL is done in the previous step.

If anybody has any tips to get faster please let me know.
Thank you.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Nov 14, 2021)

Woah that's great!


----------



## Petro Leum (Nov 14, 2021)

That's a really good starting point if you already know COLL 

EOCross is great for Two-Handed. Best of Luck!


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 14, 2021)

Petro Leum said:


> That's a really good starting point if you already know COLL
> 
> EOCross is great for Two-Handed. Best of Luck!


Thank you



Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> Woah that's great!


Thank you

Today's solves (14/11/2021) 
PB single - 5.39
PB Mo3 - 10.76
PB Ao5 - 10.90
PB Ao12 - 12.19
PB Ao50 - 13.13
PB Ao100 - 13.39
No. of sub-10s - 9
No. of solves - 176
1st day progress, not too bad I guess


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 15, 2021)

Today's solves (15/11/2021)
Today's
Best single - 8.79
Best Mo3 - 9.84 (PB)
Best Ao5 - 9.91 (PB)
Best Ao12 - 10.35 (PB)
Best Ao50 - 11.86 (PB)
Best Ao100 - 12.13 (PB)
No. of sub-10s - 8 (but a lot of sub-10 fails)
No. of solves - 151
Lol, second day, literally jumped from averaging mid 13s all the way to low 12.
Also I don't think this is too bad for a second day.


----------

